# Which shaft epoxy



## drawboy (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm fitting a TM shaft adapter to a new shaft for my R11 and was wondering which shaft epoxy will be the best to use. I've trolled the 'net and come away with my head spinning (Hope that doesn't happen in the R11) I do not need a lot it's only a one off so I do not want to spend a lot of money. I have seen one off sachets on Ebay but I'm not sure if it is the right stuff. Any advise appreciated thanks


----------



## bigslice (Feb 9, 2013)

if youre only ever going to do this once, get your pro to glue it otherwise ure looking at 6.99 + delivery off gamola or golfstorepro


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 9, 2013)

i bought one of the One off satchets on eBay from a golf shop worked a treat. I fitted a TM adaptor to a kai'li shaft last summer no probs.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks pal I'll get one.


----------



## chris661 (Feb 9, 2013)

Any epoxy for b&q etc will do, dont go for the five minute ultra quick drying stuff though need a bit of time to line things up etc


----------



## DCB (Feb 9, 2013)

As Chris says, any epoxy will do. Prepare the tip of the shaft properly, clean it properly, clean the adaptor then mix the epoxy thoroughly with the specified amount of each part and it'll be fine.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 9, 2013)

all the diy superstores do the 2 part epoxy in a syringe so that you will get the measuring exact. That is what I used when I lengthened my irons to fit the extensions.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 9, 2013)

Araldite is absolutely champion for this and what I use all the time.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 9, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Thanks pal I'll get one.
		
Click to expand...



do you know that the ferrule with markings on it is seperate?


----------



## birdieman (Feb 10, 2013)

If you're doing this properly you should have shafting beads mixed into the epoxy to get the shaft aligned absolutely correctly.


----------



## shewy (Feb 10, 2013)

I used B&Q epoxy in the syringe,no probs, are you taking 1/2 off the shaft tip as there seems to be a train of thought that when installing into a R11 adaptor you need to do this as it does not go that full inch into the hosel like it does in a glued model.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 10, 2013)

I called TM direct about this they said it doesn't need doing.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2013)

You also won't really need shafting beads for a shaft going into a TM adaptor.


----------



## shewy (Feb 10, 2013)

drawboy said:



			I called TM direct about this they said it doesn't need doing.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for that cause i did not tip mine and was a bit concerned.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2013)

shewy said:



			thanks for that cause i did not tip mine and was a bit concerned.
		
Click to expand...

Tipping it will stiffen the shaft. If it plays too long just butt tip it. Your pro can either blow the grip or just buy a grip from Gamola and replace the grip.


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2013)

thecraw said:



			You also won't really need shafting beads for a shaft going into a TM adaptor.
		
Click to expand...

Depends who you talk to, some club builders insist you need them to centre the shaft in the tip.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 10, 2013)

You can use sugar, does the same job apparently.


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2013)

drawboy said:



			You can use sugar, does the same job apparently.
		
Click to expand...

Sugar will break the epoxy down through time, besides sugar grains are too large anyway.


----------



## MGL (Feb 10, 2013)

You don't need glass beads for an adapter and I would only ever use sugar in my coffee!


----------



## drawboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Does anyone that has done this like to spend 5 mins writing a step by step idiots guide to how exactly to fit an adapter, it would be really usefull
Thanks


----------



## bigslice (Feb 10, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Does anyone that has done this like to spend 5 mins writing a step by step idiots guide to how exactly to fit an adapter, it would be really usefull
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

a bit like tommy cooper ball cup cup ball lol

decide where you want the graphics of the shaft showing and put some glue on the shaft put some glue in the adapter and put the adapter on the shaft, wipe of excess with baby wipes and wait 24 hours.
ps make sure you put the ferrule on loose before you put the adapter on


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2013)

MGL said:



			You don't need glass beads for an adapter and I would only ever use sugar in my coffee!
		
Click to expand...


Why not in an adaptor?


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Why not in an adaptor?
		
Click to expand...

Its tight enough and manufactured to the tip size.


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Its tight enough and manufactured to the tip size.
		
Click to expand...

I asked the expert 

Fair point though.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 11, 2013)

bigslice said:



			a bit like tommy cooper ball cup cup ball lol

decide where you want the graphics of the shaft showing and put some glue on the shaft put some glue in the adapter and put the adapter on the shaft, wipe of excess with baby wipes and wait 24 hours.
ps make sure you put the ferrule on loose before you put the adapter on
		
Click to expand...


:thup:


----------

